# 4410 MFWD slipping?



## cwb4410 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all, I stumbled onto this forum while trying to figure out what's going on with my MFWD. I have a 2004 4410 with something like 460 hours on it. While mowing the other day, I had the MFWD engaged going up a hillside when I quit going up and the rear wheels were just spinning. The front wheels weren't moving, diff lock didn't help, then I started to hear a higher pitched noise like loose gears not connecting versus a lower sounding grinding gear. Any ideas before I just call up the dealer?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The first thing I would check is if the MFWD system is actually working. From the sound of your post it is obviously not. Is the MFWD light on the R/H fender coming on? If so, look up under the fender and you can trace the wires from the MFWD switch to the MFWD solenoid in the right side of the transmission under the driver's station. Check to see if the wires going to the solenoid are pulled loose from it. This is a common cause for the the MFWD to malfunction. If the wires are in good shape to the solenoid, try turning the ignition key switch to the ON (not start postion) while observing the malfunction code light on the R/H fender. It should give you a series of long and short light flashes. Write down the sequence of the light flashes. ie: ._._. It will flash a code even if no fault is detected so do be upset right off if a code is shown. I can look up the flash code and tell you what if any problem exists and whether to sit down before I tell you.  Hopefully it is something simple. If this does not find the problem, you may have to explain to me more of the symptoms.


----------



## cwb4410 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, life got between me and the tractor for a while. Anyway.... I finally got to poking around under the tractor and the drive shaft to the MFWD has quite a bit of play in it. I'd say over a 1/4" but not quite 1/2". The front coupler was starting to strip and when the shaft slipped all the way back, it wouldn't engage. For now, I put about a 1/4" worth of washers in the back coupler to take up some space, turned the front coupler around and ordered a new coupler. It's working well. I appreciate your help in the matter!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear it was cheap and easy to fix.


----------

